# Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure



## Mule (Oct 20, 2009)

I had the FM call me asking how much pressure is required at a dead end line of a standpipe. He stated there was not anything he could find as far as pressure.

I looked in the 2006 IBC and could not find anything other than the system must be able to operate at minimum requirements.

Where is this requirement found if there is one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

NFPA 14 contains the requirements for the design of a standpipe system. NFPA 14 has no requirement for "dead end" pressure (whatever that is - I've never heard of it). However, the hydrostatic design pressure cannot exceed 175 PSIG.


----------



## Mule (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

Hazmat, thanks. I appreciate the information.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

Maybe he was asking about the required pressure at the most remote outlet?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

Its in NFPA 14

The standard calls for a 100 psi pressure at the topmost outlet with the required flow.  If the building is sprinklered the pressure is allowed to be reduced subject to approval by the FD.

Generally, most FD's are loath to reduce the pressure to anything under 100 psi since the new high-tech nozzles are designed to operate properly at that pressure.

Gene

(aka genebko)   :mrgreen:


----------



## Dr. J (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

What Gene said.  This usually requires a fire pump.  However, we find that in sprinklered buildings, most AHJs are OK with street pressure as long as street pressure can sufficiently supply the sprinklers.  The idea being that there is no reason to require a fire pump that will be of unknown condition when needed, when the only guys using the standpipe drive up on the best maintained fire pump in town.  In non-highrise, a fire pump that is used only to meet standpipe pressure should go the way of 1 1/2" hose for occupant use.


----------



## gvictor (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

What Gene said.  If a standpipe is required, NFPA 14 is the standard.  Some departments want the 100 psi at the nozzle due to the operating pressure of the nozzle.  This takes into account he friction loss in the high rise pack hose.

greg


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

What Gene and Dr. J said.  We leave out the fire pump unless needed for sprinklers.  We acceptance test the standpipe with an engine from the FD pumping into the FDC.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

Please pay specific attention to pressure limitations and flow requirements in the applicable Chapter of NFPA 14.  We don’t like going for rides either


----------



## Mule (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

Thanks to all for the information. I will pass this on to the FM.


----------



## Code Demon (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: Standpipe System for E Occupancy Required Pressure

Are we comparing apples to apples here?  In some areas of the country, the term "standpipe" is used to describe the underground maing -- and perhaps the terminal blow-off.  In that contaxt, the "dead end pressure" makes some sense.  (Or, maybe not    )


----------

